# Upper Colorado this weekend.



## T1112 (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry, Eye of the Needle rapid.


----------



## gobigohome (Jul 18, 2007)

At this level. Do you go right towards the railroad tracks or stay left towards the canyon wall ?I have ran it above 6k and we went left. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## summitraftgirl (Jul 23, 2008)

T1112 said:


> Thinking the upper C as an option this weekend. Water looks like it will be in the low 3K range. It is new water to me so any tips on running Eagle Eye and Yarmony at that level?
> 
> And will the hot springs be open?


Right at Eye of the Needle, left at Yarmony, pretty sure the warm springs will still be under water.


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't believe the hot springs are open above 2,000 or so.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Summitraftgirl hit the nail on the head! And 1700 cfs for warmer water at the springs unless you stack rocks.


----------



## bigben (Oct 3, 2010)

so here's the word from my lil cabin at rancho del rio....
3k sucks but it's changing a little... yarmony's getting easier. left side wave lost it's punch. i went big today and was reminded why it's class2. 
needle's eye not so much. the big rock in the middle is starting to make a big sleeper, so still go right. but there's a laterel 20feet after the tongue that rocked me yesterday- hitting it sideways as fuck. big enough to pop an oar and almost swim me off a sternmount. no more sideways, square up to that thing coming off the right bank. otherwise it's still read and run.
and the magic number for the hot spring is 1300. hopefully it won't be out till august...


and if anyone out there wants to come sit on a training boat we'll be out all weekend and desperately need passengers. hit me up!!!


----------



## gobigohome (Jul 18, 2007)

To clarify... Is eye of the needle just down stream from radium put in? We're there is a big rock on river right above the rapid with the rock wall on river left. If so we have always gone river left next to the rock wall to miss the hole river left. 

Is this the rapid I am thinking of? We are taking parents in law down and want to be 100% on the beta. Thanks buzzards


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## openboat (Jul 13, 2004)

gobigohome said:


> To clarify... Is eye of the needle just down stream from radium put in? We're there is a big rock on river right above the rapid with the rock wall on river left. If so we have always gone river left next to the rock wall to miss the hole river left.
> 
> Is this the rapid I am thinking of? We are taking parents in law down and want to be 100% on the beta. Thanks buzzards
> 
> ...


You are describing Yarmony, several miles below Radium. Eye of the Needle is just below the Pumphouse put in. Entering that first canyon up there, you bend right, go through a series of waves, past the cave opening on the left, and the rock, if it isn't covered, is river center just before the river bends right. There is a curler just below that rock, at some levels, coming in from the right that can do some damage if you take it sideways


----------



## gobigohome (Jul 18, 2007)

Great thanks


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## wreckoftheairefitzgerald (Jul 11, 2008)

If you search You Tube you can find videos of both rapids


----------



## climber-420 (Jan 10, 2014)

BigBen, sent you a PM


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

On weekends, should be plenty of other boats out there to meet up with and follow.


----------



## SROB34 (Dec 29, 2012)

Did both Yarmony and Eye of the Needle at 4k last week. Needle the rock was still submerged, but yeah there's a couple tricky waves just after that you need to be aware of. Center-right is the move.

Yarmony you either go right or left of the big hole in the middle, just know that if you go left you need to stay off the wall there. Some fun waves right now though!


----------



## BoilermakerU (Mar 13, 2009)

You can still go right at this level? I thought the right line disappeared at about 6,000? Left line isn't that hard at this level though. Much easier to get back to the middle and stay off the wall.


----------

